# Omnisphere installation skips past destination select



## sIR dORT (Apr 9, 2020)

I had to reinstall it due to some issues the first time and when I ran the installer (not the Spectrasonics download manager) it skipped past the destination select straight to installation type. Is this normal? On installation type it says it'll take up 99 MB of space on my computer, so is it just for the application itself and not the STEAM folder? Hope that makes sense (I doubt it did though).


----------



## iobaaboi (Apr 16, 2020)

Keep going! : )

Destination Select is for the software components (plugin files, standalone app). Unless you have another boot drive, it will always be skipped. 

If you need to change the location that the STEAM library folder is installed to, that occurs during the “Preparation” stage. 

If you are still having issues, feel free to reach out to [email protected]


----------

